# Top of Door Trims Burnt?



## Monaro CV6 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi there, I have a Monaro so similar to your GTO's just better ( joke  ). Anyway the top of my door trims on both sides have what seems to be a 3" section that seems to be scorched, and faded. The car does not sit out side much and has only done about 8000 miles. Do your cars suffer similar issues on the top of the trims?

Cheers Geoff


----------

